# Xanax? Who has Dr. Hale's?



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

Could someone who owns a copy look up xanax for me? I need to know safety for nursing and also how long it stays in the body (probably the same thing; but if I can take one I need to know if I needs to wait days/weeks before resuming pumping to donate).

I know it's certainly not ideal, but I'm having some anxiety/insomnia issues that are causing difficulties.

My CNM actually prescribed it when I was pg because I do know how to use the stuff relatively safely. I only took it twice, and have plenty left over and am wishing I could've used it last night when I tried to get to bed/sleep from 11 pm to 8 am and couldn't.


----------



## KarenEMT (Aug 10, 2002)

According to Dr. Hale's forum (I don't have the book), Xanax and other benzodiazepines are only worrisome if used regularly over several days, but not too much data is available. Here are a couple of links:
http://66.230.33.248/discus/messages...tml?1146071790
http://66.230.33.248/discus/messages...tml?1092404148

Hope that helps!


----------



## ollineeba (Apr 12, 2005)

Not the OP, but I wanted to thank you SO much for those links.. I have been looking for Hale's info on Xanax.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Hello,

Hale's lists it as an L3 - moderately safe. He says that use on a short term or acute basis is OK. There is a lot more in the book, I can go into more detail if you want! I'd check out the links the PP posted too, you'll get good info from his site.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

An OB told me it was OK to take for flying while nursing, but not on a daily basis. That seems to be what Hale says. I don't have a copy of Hale's at home, but I think the problem is a long half-life, so it can build up. Also remember it not being recommened with a newborn.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

I have 2nd most recent hales...will look up but nakking. Please keep in mind the babies you are donating to. If they have any mystery recurrent illnesses etc, please wait before giving them the milk. Benzos are the no list for several kinds of metabolic disorders...again if I am remembering correctly.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Okay, I didn't follow those links, but here is what Hales says in 2000:
In an adult dose of .5-1 mg TID
1/2 life is 12-15 hours
Lacatation Risk L3

"The benzo family as a rule, are not ideal for breastfeeding mothers due to relatively long half-lives and the development of dependence. However, it is not evident that the acute or short-term use of these drugs is hazardous for breastfed infants."

There are reports of withdrawal symptoms in infants following exposure in utero and via breastmilk.


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaverdi* 
Okay, I didn't follow those links, but here is what Hales says in 2000:
In an adult dose of .5-1 mg TID
1/2 life is 12-15 hours
Lacatation Risk L3

"The benzo family as a rule, are not ideal for breastfeeding mothers due to relatively long half-lives and the development of dependence. However, it is not evident that the acute or short-term use of these drugs is hazardous for breastfed infants."

There are reports of withdrawal symptoms in infants following exposure in utero and via breastmilk.

I dont have hales, but I am an RN.
I know you said youve taken them before, and your right they are relatively safe while nursing.
*When I saw this post*, and knew that this could be found by *anyone searching for xanax advice*, i felt compelled to add that .5-1mg may be a average dose, but carefully start at .25mg to see how it effects you. Xanax is weird like that. Ive seen .25mg knock a 250lb. man on his butt.

Just wanted to put a warning about dosage in there.

Also worrisome is the fact that this drug is HIGHLY addictive. Thats why it is not a good idea to take it more than a couple days in a row. It can be physically addictive after only a few small doses.

***im sorry for this too. But its ingrained in me to hand out unsolicited warnings at random intervals***


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inchijen* 
***im sorry for this too. But its ingrained in me to hand out unsolicited warnings at random intervals***









:


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaverdi* 







:

Yeah, im a blast at parties too!!!!!


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaverdi* 
I have 2nd most recent hales...will look up but nakking. Please keep in mind the babies you are donating to. If they have any mystery recurrent illnesses etc, please wait before giving them the milk. Benzos are the no list for several kinds of metabolic disorders...again if I am remembering correctly.

Yep, that is the other major concern. First step, finding out if it's safe for babies in general--specifically, mine. Second step, talking to my milk family and thinking it through with them.

When you've got the erm, *varied*, mental health history I've got, you learn to always have a back-up plan. Right now xanax is a good back-up plan. I highly doubt it will come down to using the stuff.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inchijen* 
Yeah, im a blast at parties too!!!!!










I'm an RN too and TOTALLY understand this!!!


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

It says lorazepam is an alternative...if that works. Also, maybe Rescue Remedy? I've had it work for really severe anxiety. And then I've had it do nothing too.

I think it's really cool pumping milk for other families. My baby gets donor milk, and it saved his life. Literally.

But he would have a seizure if someone took Xanax. (He has a metabolic disorder.)

inchijen,


----------



## jenny-g (Nov 10, 2005)

I need to take xanax to get on a plane. Two full milligrams. Sometimes 2.5. I'm planning to pump for at least 15 hours (or more) after that and dump the milk. This really pains me, as I'm a low supply mama and we already suppliment with formula, so I can't build up a stash of milk to carry over (which was my grand plan before I gave birth and began my Huge Struggle To Make Milk).

I would probably err on the side of caution. If you are a good milk producer, could you pump a stash so you could take it occasionally, pump and dump during that time, and still feed your baby xanax free milk? -j


----------

